# Whiskers?! This one has been bothering me...



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok Guys, explain this one:

Why do some people shave the whiskers from their horse?

My chain of thought was this: Horses have prehensile lips, right? And I don't think they can see exactly what they are putting in their mouths. Don't whiskers have a purpose? Would shaving them not be somewhat detrimental to the horse? I was told many years ago that cats use their whiskers to feel around and make sure that they can get through small spaces...they are for sensory input and apparently, navigation. Wouldn't they then serve a purpose for the horse?

So, what is the purpose of, and is it detrimental to the horse, to shave it's whiskers?

PS....they do look kind of ugly xD


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

At an arabian show barn I used to work at whiskers were trimmed for the show ring. Can't justify any other reason than showing lol


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

People shave them because they find it aesthetically pleasing. Nothing more or less than that.

I don't know as it's 'detrimental', but a horse uses its whiskers to feel something before they stick their face in it. They can and do get used to not having whiskers. 

I always shave whiskers, bridle paths, and fetlocks before I ride. I don't like whiskery, hairy horses.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

For looks (tiding up the horse) or showing


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> People shave them because they find it aesthetically pleasing. Nothing more or less than that.
> 
> I don't know as it's 'detrimental', but a horse uses its whiskers to feel something before they stick their face in it. They can and do get used to not having whiskers.
> 
> *I always shave whiskers, bridle paths, and fetlocks before I ride. I don't like whiskery, hairy horses.*


LOL you would hate all my horses then! I don't think I've seen anything hairier than those Shetlands in a winter coat, and my big girl is a bearded, whiskery beast! 

I may try to give Kiera a shave then, one of these days. It can't hurt her looks any


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I shaved my horses for shows, now I shave em because they get so dang long they mess me up trying to get the bit in.

And they collect ice winter which my guys hate


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

I was also slightly wondering if EVERYONE does it, would it make me a bad horse owner to not shave my horses


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> I shaved my horses for shows, now I shave em because they get so dang long they mess me up trying to get the bit in.
> 
> *And they collect ice winter which my guys hate*


Yeah, the pony colt gets little icicles on his whiskers and beard sometimes.

I like your avatar btw =P


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

It's illegal in FEI competitions to have shaved whiskers. I trim them all to a similar length, usually 4-6" and that's it. 

I can't honestly tell, looking at pictures of horses in the show ring if they are shaved or not. I agree with the FEI that its unnecessary and detract from the welfare of the horse, if only a very minor amount.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I always trim whiskers for the show ring, just a tidy look... I like my men clean shaven :wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

demonwolfmoon said:


> I was also slightly wondering if EVERYONE does it, would it make me a bad horse owner to not shave my horses


No. I don't shave my horses. The closest they ever come is getting a bridle path when they're being ridden all the time and that's just for my own convenience. A bridle path makes putting the bridle on much easier for me because I don't like having to separate the forelock from the rest of the mane and make sure that only a certain amount is under the bridle.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't trim whiskers, but I do trim my mare's fetlocks, bridle path ( accidently trimmed it TOO much this last time though. oops...hehe) and beard in the winter to make her bridle and polos fit better. I let her look like she's half cat though, as they aren't long enough to interfere with her bridle or bit.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> It's illegal in FEI competitions to have shaved whiskers. I trim them all to a similar length, usually 4-6" and that's it.
> 
> I can't honestly tell, looking at pictures of horses in the show ring if they are shaved or not. I agree with the FEI that its unnecessary and detract from the welfare of the horse, if only a very minor amount.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Really? I didn't know that !! Interesting! Do they have any other interesting rules??


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> It's illegal in FEI competitions to have shaved whiskers. I trim them all to a similar length, usually 4-6" and that's it.
> 
> I can't honestly tell, looking at pictures of horses in the show ring if they are shaved or not. I agree with the FEI that its unnecessary and detract from the welfare of the horse, if only a very minor amount.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is interesting. I did not know FEI was against it.

I personally clip mine for show, because I like the look, and for certain function. For instance, I have a horse who must wear a flymask for UV protection. If I didn't clip his eye whiskers and some of his nose whiskers, they get caught in the mask. I'm not sure if the whiskers contacting the mask is annoying to him, but if they get "plucked" when removing the mask, it certainly bothers him.

I also trim ears to keep the gnats out. If their ears are bald, the gnats cannot grab on and are easily shaken out. A little ointment keeps the skin soft and also prevents bites.


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

I normally just trim their whiskers to look even and uniform but last time I was trimming my boy's he moved and I had cut them so unevenly! Too short to salvage so off they went. 

I also trim bridle paths, fetlocks and ears. I like the look but I know it isn't for everyone. My mom wouldn't touch a pair of clippers or hair cutting scissors with a 10 foot pole so our horses look VERY different even though they share the same field. Her horses have long manes and tails, no bridle paths and have all of their whiskers while mine have short manes, tails that are just above their fetlocks, bridle paths, and shorter whiskers.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I clip them up for pictures or shows, too, but most of the time they're natural.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

demonwolfmoon said:


> I was also slightly wondering if EVERYONE does it, would it make me a bad horse owner to not shave my horses


I don't shave Aires. Mainly because he has an intense dislike (bordering on impassioned hate) of the clippers. :lol: His bridle path gets done by hand with a pair of scissors and I hand-comb his fetlocks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Really? I didn't know that !! Interesting! Do they have any other interesting rules??


Yeah. Allowing bute. :-|


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I don't shave Aires. Mainly because he has an intense dislike (bordering on impassioned hate) of the clippers. :lol: His bridle path gets done by hand with a pair of scissors and I hand-comb his fetlocks.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol I'm trying (have tried) to get my girl used to clippers, but I just could never get the nerve up to actually use them on her...so I mostly just turn the clippers ON then let it vibrate next to her skin. No bridle path either.... I just let the hair grow. xD


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Yeah. Allowing bute. :-|


Oh.....that's reassuring!:lol: oh you said bute.....thought you meant boot!:lol:


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't do any bridle paths. I think they look awful if they aren't kept up. Plus they always look too long or accidentally get shaved too far. One of my poor boys ended up with a Moe hairdo after he jerked awake from snoozing while I was clipping. That was over 15 years ago, and I have not shaved a bridle path since. I much prefer to train some mane hair to go forward into the forelock. This way it doesn't get tangled in the bridle or halter. The tack just sits on top of the flat hair.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

CCH said:


> I don't do any bridle paths. I think they look awful if they aren't kept up. Plus they always look too long or accidentally get shaved too far. One of my poor boys ended up with a Moe hairdo after he jerked awake from snoozing while I was clipping. That was over 15 years ago, and I have not shaved a bridle path since. I much prefer to train some mane hair to go forward into the forelock. This way it doesn't get tangled in the bridle or halter. The tack just sits on top of the flat hair.


Yeah I'm trying to let my guys BP grow out......it's in that fugly stage right now:shock:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

demonwolfmoon said:


> Lol I'm trying (have tried) to get my girl used to clippers, but I just could never get the nerve up to actually use them on her...so I mostly just turn the clippers ON then let it vibrate next to her skin. No bridle path either.... I just let the hair grow. xD


I've tried to get Aires to accept the clippers for two years with no luck. It's gotten to the point where he even hates the sight of the clippers. Thing is, I've never actually DONE anything to him with the clippers. Last time I brought the clippers out, I got within striking distance and the little ****** actually pawed at me (clipped my thigh with his hoof, too...you can bet we had a "come to Jesus" meeting right there in front of the barn where everyone could see).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I've tried to get Aires to accept the clippers for two years with no luck. It's gotten to the point where he even hates the sight of the clippers. Thing is, I've never actually DONE anything to him with the clippers. Last time I brought the clippers out, *I got within striking distance and the little ****** actually pawed at me (clipped my thigh with his hoof, too...*you can bet we had a "come to Jesus" meeting right there in front of the barn where everyone could see).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A Draft cross "pawing" does not sound like a fun time IMO lol

Kiera and I had a conversation the day she decided to kick me for cold hosing her nipples during a bath. Lovely bruise, considering she only weighed probably 8 or 900 pounds.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Oh.....that's reassuring!:lol: oh you said bute.....thought you meant boot!:lol:


You'd like that one!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

demonwolfmoon said:


> A Draft cross "pawing" does not sound like a fun time IMO lol
> 
> Kiera and I had a conversation the day she decided to kick me for cold hosing her nipples during a bath. Lovely bruise, considering she only weighed probably 8 or 900 pounds.


I was lucky my best friend was holding him cuz I went down. Hit me in the right thigh, right above my knee, and my leg just collapsed. Had a lovely 5" bruise for a couple of weeks. Let's just say that he's never even thought about pawing again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Yeah. Allowing bute. :-|


 So does the Equine Canada and all it's affliates, it's not a banned substance.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

While my gelding was in training he had his whiskers clipped. Partially because my trainer is a show trainer and that's what they do, and because we were working on getting him used to clippers and needed something to clip! He was stalled with daily turnout while he was there and didn't have much time for mischief, so it really didn't matter. He didn't seem to care. 

I don't do it because I am lazy and he is a pasture kept trail pony in training. No reason to.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't shave them completely. I do however trim them down to about an inch or so. I leave my horses out 24/7 in the summer and want my girl to have her feelers. 

Regarding bute. Bute is allowed at a low maintenance dose. Its the same as an athlete taking an advil.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep NB, it's stacking that is not allowed, meaning several drugs being used at the same time.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Yep NB, it's stacking that is not allowed, meaning several drugs being used at the same time.


Yep. I just wanted to ease the minds of some of the people who seemed horrified at the idea of bute allowed lol


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I wouldn't shave Clem's whiskers. When I was researching why people do it myself (I figured there had to be a reason they were there, lol) I came across this article:

Clipping Horse Whiskers: Yes or No? from Practical Horseman | EquiSearch

The beginning of it gives a good description of what horses use their whiskers for. If they didn't serve a purpose, they wouldn't be there, so I'd rather leave her natural and let her whiskers do their jobs. Plus, I kind of like her beard. Especially in winter - she sports a fine bushy beard that is wonderful to fluff around.

If it was something aesthetic that didn't really make a difference - like a bridle path - I would trim it if I didn't like it, but since whiskers actually do stuff, I don't care if I hated them, they wouldn't get cut off. (After all, I wouldn't appreciate it too much if someone didn't like, say, my eyelashes and cut them off).

That being said... I think bridle paths look silly too :lol: So Clem is pretty much entirely natural. And I'm really not bashing those who DO cut them, whether or not I think it should be done - to each their own. Not trying to start something here!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I dont' shave the whiskers but I will shave the long hair under jowels and right behind the chin area.

I just did that today and the reason I did that, is because I have a couple of dunkers. They come out of the drinking tub with the half the underneath of their jowels soaked.

When that moisture doesn't dry out quickly, it begets mildew - I have seen it - even in the winter - my horses were sweating today and it was only 54 degrees:shock:

I will only clip ear hear if it's hanging so far outside the ear, I could braid it - ear hair helps keep bugs out.

I keep fetlock hair and coronet band hair clipped so the Trimmers can see what they're working with and to help the fetlock areas dry faster, in the hopes of avoiding Scratches.

I trim what the horse needs to be comfortable and neat without interferring with the purpose some of that long stuff is there for


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I shave my horse's whiskers bare before a show only, because it's the standard. Takes him about a week to grow them back to almost normal, so he is without his "feelers" for a week, horrors!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

My horses are natural - I believe the ear hair, fetlock hair, whiskers and eyebrows serve a function so they need to stay rather than be shaved off. Now for me, on the other hand, I do legs and pits when needed and more frequently in the summer.:lol:


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I just got done shaving my mare's whole mane off..lol.

I clip whiskers and even up ears for fair (maybe on the fetlocks). Generally though..I just don't quite have the effort to bring the clippers out and take the time to do such.

But..I don't think I've noticed any whiskers on Alahna at all..I'll have to pay attention next time, I really can't recall having seen any though..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mollymay (Feb 20, 2013)

Where I board the owner requires all horses to be shaved- if not done he does it and charges $40. :/ it's not a show barn or anything and it's kind of annoying because trigger freaks out around shavers, so I have to do it with old fashioned clippers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

mollymay said:


> Where I board the owner requires all horses to be shaved- if not done he does it and charges $40. :/ it's not a show barn or anything and it's kind of annoying because trigger freaks out around shavers, so I have to do it with old fashioned clippers.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why is that required? It seems kind of a strange thing!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I refuse to clip bridle paths. That is a huge pet peeve of mine actually. I braid it into the forelock, which works wonders on the horses that don't have much of a forelock. The rest braids into the mane. 

I clip the lung hair under the jowls, as well as fetlock hair. On some horses I will pull the tail and I trim it to just above the fetlocks. I clip ear hair as i've seen one to many ear infections happen in the summer. So I have a fly mask with ears. 

But nothing irritates me more then a clipped bridle path. I hate how it looks. As I said, it braids nicely into the forelock


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

you cant even see a bridle path if its done right !! 

i do bridle path, fetlocks, and under the face. no whiskers or eyelashes or ears or tail. i also dont do the whole leg like some people do.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Blech I can tell when its done when the horses are outside or in their stalls(our horses never have halters on except to be lead and tied). I hate it. I'll stick to leave it as is unless the horse has an insanely thick mane and forelock and even then its easily fixed with a simple pulling session.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

My pony has ONE SINGLE long *** eyelash that I'm dying to pull....I'm just too squeamish to do it.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I don't really have much of an opinion, in that I don't really care what people choose to do, and I don't think the horses care much either. I clip my guy's bridle path to the length of his ear, and that's it. Makes bridling him with his thick mane and our high daily wind knotting things up far easier on me. If it wasn't so windy, I'd probably skip doing that too.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

100% natural for my mares


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

My mare doesn't have any whiskers. I think it might be due to the fact that she has her face stuffed into a roundbale at any given moment of the day. I can't think of any other reason why she wouldn't have them.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

my horses bridle would not fit with out a bridle path ! its so thick and grows so fast. i have to pull it pretty much once a week in the summer when im showing, and its not just pulling a few hairs out. its at least 30 minutes of yanking her hair out of her neck, luckily she doesnt mind it. it is soooo thick ! mane and forelock are thicker than a pony's !


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

demonwolfmoon said:


> My pony has ONE SINGLE long *** eyelash that I'm dying to pull....I'm just too squeamish to do it.


My gelding has a one that grows and curls right into his eye. I have to keep it trimmed. Especially when he is wearing a flymask. Poor guy.

Secondly, I like your siggy. Labyrinth!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Generally just bridle paths. For shows, they get the works.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

grayshell38 said:


> My gelding has a one that grows and curls right into his eye. I have to keep it trimmed. Especially when he is wearing a flymask. Poor guy.
> 
> Secondly, I like your siggy. Labyrinth!!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry, WS. The FEI does not allow bute. Check your facts before you go spewing them.
When I competed at a CDI I had to declare that my horse had scratches and ask for permission to use polysporin on them. The horses have blood drawn to check for drugs and trace amounts of even ulcer meds are grounds for months of disqualification (re Isabelle Werth).

USDF does allow small doses of bute at lower level shows. The purpose is to allow older schoolmasters who may be stiff from trailering and standing in a stall to still comfortably compete.1g of bute the night before competition is not going to mask any lameness and that's what the rule is designed to allow.
Again, check your facts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

thanks for clearing that up anebel. I know EC allows low doses. I wasnt sure about FEI 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I was relieved to read this thread was about horses whiskers.
I was concerned we'd have a discussion about those irritating chin hairs that pop out on some of us more mature gals. : )

Re: Horses whiskers. I leave them alone. Our herd eats, poops and goes trail riding


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It's the norm to clip them here. During show season I do whiskers, bridle paths and fetlocks. During the winter months I just do bridle paths, unless I'm showing, in which case I'll clip the rest as well.

I never touch the whiskers near the eyes. I think some breed show riders take them off, but I prefer to leave them. I've seen way too many eye injuries.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

I usually keep Mudpie trimmed (bridlepath, whiskers, beard, fetlocks, etc.), pulled, and tidy, but since he's injured and just hanging out in his stall 24/7, I've just let him go scruffy.  I see no reason to go to the trouble, since we're not traveling or showing at all.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I clip whiskers (but not the ones around the eyes), hair that's sticking out of the ear (but not in the ear), just enough of a bridle path for the area where the bridle actually sits (about 1") and fetlocks for shows, of which I do about 3 each summer. Other than that, I'm too lazy to keep it up.

Oh, and I clip the part of his mane that goes over his withers. His mane goes on way longer than any other horse I've had before!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

grayshell38 said:


> My gelding has a one that grows and curls right into his eye. I have to keep it trimmed. Especially when he is wearing a flymask. Poor guy.
> 
> Secondly, I like your siggy. Labyrinth!!


Firstly... EEEWWW! Yeah, I'd have to at least take some scissors to that too!

And secondly, thanks, I love the Labyrinth, even more so since I got it on Blu Ray =P


----------



## mollymay (Feb 20, 2013)

demonwolfmoon said:


> Why is that required? It seems kind of a strange thing!


He is a big time show judge- but his barn is not a show barn, it's as far from it as you can get! Anyhow one time a boarder tried to fight it because she had a beautiful mustang with this huge thick mane and he forced her to clip a bridle path or leave.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

My guy is all-natural, and the only thing I do is trim the tips of his tail once a year (autumn) so that his tail doesn't get too muddy during the mud season. I also used to trim his mane until I got a satisfying result, because he had rubbed out large sections of it in his previous stable and it had to be levelled a bit.

I believe that whiskers, eyelashes, ear hair, feathering, etc. are there for a reason, so I see no sense in trimming it all off. However, I don't show, so I don't have a reason to do so.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

My lads are clean shaven and have thier ears stripped out for showing. Never had one react badly to it or get in any sort or scrape because of it.



~*~anebel~*~ said:


> It's illegal in FEI competitions to have shaved whiskers. I trim them all to a similar length, usually 4-6" and that's it.
> 
> I can't honestly tell, looking at pictures of horses in the show ring if they are shaved or not. I agree with the FEI that its unnecessary and detract from the welfare of the horse, if only a very minor amount.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Erm I dont think the competitors at the olympics got this memo! the vast majority of them have clean shaven horses (including valegro and uthopia)



WSArabians said:


> Yeah. Allowing bute. :neutral:


No they dont. When I show (not dressage but I do that too just not at a level where they test) I'm subject to FEI doping rules and can be tested at any point. Bute is NOT allowed!
Heck sedalin which I use for clipping occasionaly has a 60 day withdrawl before competition.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Even your national shows are subject to FEI drug testing?? That seems weird to me.. Are your stalls also subject to FEI regulations (ie security, disinfecting, etc..) and are you allowed to remove the horses from the grounds during the competition?? Do you have an FEI vet? FEI vet exams?
FEI drug rules are far, far more stringent than any NF I'm aware of and they do try to make sure the horses are not exposed to anything that will test (ie disinfected stalls, security, not allowed to leave, barn inspections, etc..).

As far as the whisker thing on the horses, as far as what I know, is that the FEI really does frown upon the clipping of the whiskers. It's a dumb thing to get eliminated for but the FEI vet does make note of it, even though you can't currently be eliminated for clipping whiskers.
Many upper level riders are advocates for leaving whiskers on.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Showing in the UK (so breed classes, show pony/show hunter pony classes not dressage) they dope test to FEI standards (So it isnt the FEI themselves testing, its normal the affiliated society using the FEI rules), unfortunatly they do not control the stables to the same standard and testing only tends to happen at big championships (So HOYS, BSPS summer, CHAPS champs etc). It is amazing the amount of people who dont come forwards for a class if the word gets round that they are testing (or that they are pulling for remeasuring but that is a whole other issue)!
Its very scarey getting pulled for a dope test because stables tend to be accessable to any competitor/groom so anyone could give your horse something!!

There was a case at a show down south where one mother had slipped the competitors ponies ACP!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

faye said:


> Showing in the UK (so breed classes, show pony/show hunter pony classes not dressage) they dope test to FEI standards (So it isnt the FEI themselves testing, its normal the affiliated society using the FEI rules), unfortunatly they do not control the stables to the same standard and testing only tends to happen at big championships (So HOYS, BSPS summer, CHAPS champs etc). It is amazing the amount of people who dont come forwards for a class if the word gets round that they are testing (or that they are pulling for remeasuring but that is a whole other issue)!
> Its very scarey getting pulled for a dope test because stables tend to be accessable to any competitor/groom so anyone could give your horse something!!
> 
> There was a case at a show down south where one mother had slipped the competitors ponies ACP!



And that's the issue with testing to FEI standards without all the FEI regs.

So lucky our CDI/CSI facility has separate CDI/CSI stabling and there are absolutely no drugs allowed in the barn. FEI tests are so sensitive (as Isabelle Werth found out!) that if a horse in the stall next to your horse gets a dash of bute or another oral medication, yours will test.
I have mine (for his scratches) on a steroidal antibiotic topical cream and I have to stop using it and clean almost everything in the sanitize cycle about 2 weeks before an FEI comp. I have all my buckets and dishes separate from everyone else at the barn and never feed oral meds in them.
Glad my NF has quite relaxed drugging standards, but still stringent enough to catch those "on drugs". False positives really suck and I would hate to have to be so stringent for every single competition. Remind me not to compete in the UK!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> And that's the issue with testing to FEI standards without all the FEI regs.
> 
> So lucky our CDI/CSI facility has separate CDI/CSI stabling and there are absolutely no drugs allowed in the barn. FEI tests are so sensitive (as Isabelle Werth found out!) that if a horse in the stall next to your horse gets a dash of bute or another oral medication, yours will test.
> I have mine (for his scratches) on a steroidal antibiotic topical cream and I have to stop using it and clean almost everything in the sanitize cycle about 2 weeks before an FEI comp. I have all my buckets and dishes separate from everyone else at the barn and never feed oral meds in them.
> Glad my NF has quite relaxed drugging standards, but still stringent enough to catch those "on drugs". False positives really suck and I would hate to have to be so stringent for every single competition. Remind me not to compete in the UK!


And this is why I am so nervous about showing FEI... with my luck... as of now I don't have a horse that could do it so I don't have to worry about it for awhile yet.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

we have a "bute bucket" i.e the bucket that is used if anything on the yard needs medication. They do NOT get it in thier normal bucket! It is the showing societies that you have to be very very careful with as some test to FEI standards and some to the race horse standard (jockey club?).

I only worry about drugs for the champs, never heard of anyone being tested at a qualifier or county show unless there has been an objection from someone (and as it costs £600 to dope test it has to be a very good objection) so I dont worry much about it (although in August you will find me frantic about it as the major champs are in august!)

Strangely BD do not test to FEI standards for normal competition (bute is still banned though at all levels).


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

mollymay said:


> He is a big time show judge- but his barn is not a show barn, it's as far from it as you can get! Anyhow one time a boarder tried to fight it because she had a beautiful mustang with this huge thick mane and he forced her to clip a bridle path or leave.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's so bizarre... I'd have left if it were me. What does it matter to the BO whether or not my horse's whiskers have been shaved or he has a bridle path? :shock: That couldn't have been the BO's only quirk, either, I'd bet!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> That's so bizarre... I'd have left if it were me. What does it matter to the BO whether or not my horse's whiskers have been shaved or he has a bridle path? :shock: That couldn't have been the BO's only quirk, either, I'd bet!


I kinda think that too, but we don't know the situation. Maybe there isn't another barn she could get into, or maybe there wasn't another one with comparable amenities.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

My new guy Doc actually has a mustache 
I love it.. I will have to get s better picture
here is the One I have


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> Yep. I just wanted to ease the minds of some of the people who seemed horrified at the idea of bute allowed lol


Well, it is interesting to me that the same organization who will disqualify at the slightest show of lameness will allow the use of a drug which could obscure lameness symptoms. But then I don't really have a strong opinion on it and I'd hope that people wouldn't use bute for that purpose.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

existentialpony said:


> Well, it is interesting to me that the same organization who will disqualify at the slightest show of lameness will allow the use of a drug which could obscure lameness symptoms. But then I don't really have a strong opinion on it and I'd hope that people wouldn't use bute for that purpose.


FEI doesn't allow bute. Equine Canada does. And only at a low dose. So it wouldn't be enough to mask any lameness. 

FEI on the other hand... I would be living in a world of paranoia scared that someone breathing on my horse would make me test positive :shock:


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> FEI doesn't allow bute. Equine Canada does. And only at a low dose. So it wouldn't be enough to mask any lameness.
> 
> FEI on the other hand... I would be living in a world of paranoia scared that someone breathing on my horse would make me test positive :shock:


Oh! I thought someone said it was. Hence the surprise! Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## mollymay (Feb 20, 2013)

verona1016 said:


> That's so bizarre... I'd have left if it were me. What does it matter to the BO whether or not my horse's whiskers have been shaved or he has a bridle path? :shock: That couldn't have been the BO's only quirk, either, I'd bet!


. I plan on leaving soon. The issue is this- my BO is an amazing horseman, he is getting old and over the past 2 months I have had some serious issues with him- he moved my horse without telling me, resulting in him being bitten and drawing blood numerous times from a horse that could reach into his stall, his feeding plan has become so inconsistent that 3 horses have coliced in less then a year, and simply he is getting old and forgetful. But I wouldn't have my horse if it wasn't for him. He found trigger and helped me get him, and I love my horse! I know I need to move, but it's hard pulling myself away from his near fool proof training. I have never had a trainer so knowledgeable. I want to leave, because of all the stupid little things, but just haven't yet. Another reason is that barns are limited in my area. My husband and I in a year plan on building our own, but until then I'm kinda up a creek. Sorry that's a huge off topic post!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

